# Maggies foaling thread



## Artistgus (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi, I am new here.

Need some thoughts.

I have a 5 y.o. Maiden mare. Bred March 25. 2012, so we are at day 318 ish? 

*She is HUGE. Seems anyway. Lol.

*Her udder is filling, hard, warm. Her teats are not flat, have some protrusion.

*she is squishy right at base of tail, moves very freely.

*she has started softening in Vulva, and past five days, added bout inch half to length.

*yesterday, restless, almost colicky. To point we gave five banamine.

*vulva is NOT red, just normal pink Color. 

* no milk, that we can get anyway.

I have an album, still uploading pics. Think need to start doing mare watches?


----------



## Artistgus (Feb 5, 2013)

Hopefully pic of teats.


----------



## Artistgus (Feb 5, 2013)

*Vulva*

And her vulva.


----------



## TheRoundPen (Mar 15, 2012)

Subbing


----------



## QuarterCarolina (Dec 16, 2012)

I usually go 20 days back from the last day they were bred. She doesn't look imminent to me which is good if she's only 318 days you really don't want a foal born before day 320 I believe it is. Beautifull mare though who is she bred to? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Artistgus (Feb 5, 2013)

*Stallion*

She is Bred to the Holsteiner stallion Linaro. Here is her under saddle, 4 months pregnant. Thank you for the compliment.


----------



## QuarterCarolina (Dec 16, 2012)

Gorgeous! Cannot wait to see the foal 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

Subbing!


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

More pictures of mare and stallion please  both are so pretty! Can't wait to see a foal


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

She looks stunning  Good luck. I'd be keeping one eye on her from now.


----------



## Artistgus (Feb 5, 2013)

*Thx*

First, what does subbing mean? New to forum!


----------



## Artistgus (Feb 5, 2013)

*Linaro*

I dont have many pics of Linaro. Just what Karen has on her site. But we rode two of his babies and they have amazing presence!


----------



## Lokenzo (Jan 16, 2013)

Lovely mare and stallion, you should have something pretty flash on its way! Look forward to seeing photos


----------



## Artistgus (Feb 5, 2013)

*Maggie in shape, before insimination.*

This was taken abour a year ago. Its one of my favorites.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

subbing means subscribing to the thread.


----------



## Artistgus (Feb 5, 2013)

*Jumping pic*

Hmmm. I hadnt ever seen this forum, but seems so much fun to have a nice group to have a thread to tell about this whole thing!! Its going be a long few weeks!! Lol.

Here is pic Maggie jumping. We do three day eventing. She is the nicest thing we have and I am truly worried about her foaling without assistance....so, lots days in barn coming up!! Lol.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Nights in the barn don't you mean.


----------



## Artistgus (Feb 5, 2013)

Nights, days, evenings...lol. Think i am going to be too scared to go far!!


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

She is gorgeous! Hoping you a healthy and happy foaling!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I have a 6 year old maiden mare bred the same day, my mare looks bigger than your mare but your mare has built more of a bag than my mare has. She is a stunning mare, can't wait to see her baby


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

She is beautiful Good luck with the foaling!! cant wait to see the baby


----------



## Artistgus (Feb 5, 2013)

Well, another day gone by. Getting one day closer!! I have two others, in foal, due end of april. But am the most excited bout her. Though they all should be good!

Bit more lax in tail, bit more squishy, bit more full in teats. No other signs. Thinking maybe another few weeks. Fol still sitting in flanks, though she is getting bit deeper in v.

I sat in her stall, on the floor, tonight. She came and rested her head atop mine. Let out a big sigh, cocked her hind leg. All of sudden, it felt like 200 pounds sagged onto me. She had fallen asleep. Lol. My daughter thinks I could put a cot in there and sleep w her. Maybe so.

Here is my next one due. she is Dutch. Bred to Limoncello II.


----------



## Artistgus (Feb 5, 2013)

And here is a Pic of Limoncello. I cant help it, am a sucker for all that Chrome!


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

Looks like your gonna be waiting on some nice babies!!


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Wow!! Another gorgeous pair!! Really can't wait to see these babies!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Yay subbing. Looks like you're going to have some stunning babies on your hands!


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

subbinggg!


----------



## Artistgus (Feb 5, 2013)

Not much to report. Maggie did have milk, yeah! I was worried. A bit more squishy butt. Bit longer in vulva. Came in from turnout with softer, smaller teats.

Got the baby monitor from amazon today! Yeah!

Thx for the compliments on the pairings. I love all the mares!


----------



## Artistgus (Feb 5, 2013)

Got the baby monitor up today, one sliver of stall cant be seen. Guess where she stands? Lol.but she cant lay there, so good.

Woke up with flu, bad cough, so watching with 102.3 fever. Not fun! 

Interesting watching your horse when they think no one is around!! They do some odd stuff!!


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Yay that you got up a baby monitor! Sorry you're feeling bad though  hope you start feeling better soon!


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Artistgus said:


> Got the baby monitor up today, one sliver of stall cant be seen. Guess where she stands? Lol.but she cant lay there, so good.
> 
> Woke up with flu, bad cough, so watching with 102.3 fever. Not fun!
> 
> Interesting watching your horse when they think no one is around!! They do some odd stuff!!


Hope you feel better super soon! This years flu has been an icky one!

I've always wanted to get a streaming video cam up on my girl just to watch her when I can't be there. She's not expecting and probably never will be but I am always interested in what she may be doing, lol.


----------



## Artistgus (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks for get well wishes. This is awful. Cant stay in bed. Just my daughter, i, 13 horses, three on way. Cant expect her to do it all, ride and do farrier work everyday! Lol. Horse people have to be toughest people on earth!

Its fun to watch her. They can be quite silly!


----------



## Artistgus (Feb 5, 2013)

Quick update.

I dound my mae just LOVES to sleep on her side, and groan. Oye. 

This morning, she had a bit of liquid coming from the vulva, and kept lifting her tail. All the while lying flat out. I am thinking maybe mucas plug? 

She is standing up now, sleeping like a normal horse. Lol.

She doesnt appear to be having any other symptoms of anything at moment! I will be so happy when this one is on his feet!! I am going to need to invest in Clairol. My greys are taking over!!


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

The mucus plug is thick and gooey.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Subbing!


----------



## TheRoundPen (Mar 15, 2012)

Are you feeling better? The other day I was running a 102.8 fever and I know it's hard to get anything accomplished. Also, how is Miss Maggie doing today?


----------



## Artistgus (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi RP.

I am fairly certain I have Bronchitis. I tend to get it if someone sneezes at me wrong. Coughing fool headoff. On TMPZ. Gotta love that. Spent entire night watching in tent w monitor outside stall. Oye. About 5 p.m. She starts acting stage one. At about 4 a.m. Same. Today, kept her in, as we were sure she was getting ready. Go out to ride Wonder Pony, pic below, lol, and come back to find her, once again, flat out!! She loves sleeping that way!! I was worried, vet came. Palpated. Said foal still deep, so wasnt in stage 1. Gave her some banamine, just to make her bit more comfy. Turned her out, she finds sand, rolls, and hops up like spring chicken!

In stall now, watching monitor. She is eating, seems quite content. Friend who is large animal thinks she will go soon. She isnt happy, guess they can hurry it along. 

Thought, since dont have ton pics of Maggie, you guys would enjoy seeing the below pic of daughter(29 years old daughter) pony. He is 14.2 and has his own facebook page. He thinks he is amazing, and he is. That coop is 3'3" high by about 4.5 foot across.


https://www.facebook.com/Moparthewonderpony


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Beautiful horses - don't panic about the foaling - MOST horses do ti very well all by themselves. It' only when you read up on books written by vets - who, let's face it only (tend to) get called out if something major goes wrong, that we get the B'Jesus scared out of us;-)
Hope your bronchitis clears soon. I used to get it a lot until I had a serious bout of pnuemoonia over a year ago. After that I decided I needed to look at my lifestyle and I gave up eating sugar and have not had a days illness since 
(Sugar causes inflammation you see)
Worth a try


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

That's pneumonia LOL...or, rather pnue-moania ;-)


----------



## Artistgus (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks everyone for asking and support. Maggie is just five. We competed her maybe 5 times. Out of 35 horses at florida she was second by .2. Against all the big guys. It was a very hard decision to breed or not. We lucked into her, if something should happen!! Oye! When she was confirmed in foal, vet seemed suprised how big embryo was. So, concerned aboout getting it out. Couple with being ill,my daughter and I doing everything for 13 horses, cant find a groom, running grandbaby school hour each wat twice a day, feels smidge overwhelming. But wouldnt trade it for anything! Us horse nuts are a tough nut to crack!!


----------



## Artistgus (Feb 5, 2013)

Not much to report today. Still blimpo Maggie. Couldnt wait to come back in. Teats have gone down, but muscles are way more lax and vulva longer, softer. Finally enough milk to test. Barely. Cloudy yellow white color. Ddnt even vhange one sqare. Dont think I trust it!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Artistgus said:


> Not much to report today. Still blimpo Maggie. Couldnt wait to come back in. Teats have gone down, but muscles are way more lax and vulva longer, softer. Finally enough milk to test. Barely. Cloudy yellow white color. Ddnt even vhange one sqare. Dont think I trust it!


She is ahead of my maiden mare who was bred the same day. There is no way I can even begin to get anything out of her teats, looks like my mare may be going over :-(


----------



## Artistgus (Feb 5, 2013)

Yawn. My body is on some sorta schedule! The zombie inducing schedule! 

No foal! Her bag has softened. I got enough milk, a runny clearish yellow. First square almost changed. Vulva continue to soften. Tail is not attached to anything I swear. She had had every singlesymptom of stage one, except for being followed by stage two. Lol.

Anyone know if strips could NOT light up? I know they can say comng way before.


----------



## Artistgus (Feb 5, 2013)

So, had my two hour power nap.

Anyone ever have a mare slept on her side, flatout LOT? She does this a lot! Worries me! Lol, how am I ever oing tell she is in labor? Good thing didnt invest in the halter monitor.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Can you link me to the halter monitor?


----------



## Artistgus (Feb 5, 2013)

FGRanch said:


> Can you link me to the halter monitor?


Not sure where you get it, or the one where you sew in. Heard that one can be not activated properly, especially in red bags!


----------



## Artistgus (Feb 5, 2013)

Still no foal! Ugh. She sleeps layinf full out 3/4 of night. Dont know HOW am going tell?,


----------



## Artistgus (Feb 5, 2013)

Well, here I am. Day 330. This morning came out to waxed tears. Afternoon wax was gone and we now have gooey milk. Strips from predicta foal all turned in about 15 seconds. Hoping tonight is the night!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

How exciting... Happy foaling.


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Yay!!!! Happy foaling!!!


----------



## Cweaver (Jan 23, 2013)

Subbing!


----------



## Artistgus (Feb 5, 2013)

Pacing lots. Hot. Milk streaming everywhere. Went in to take out manure and she tried to climb in my
Lap!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cweaver (Jan 23, 2013)

This could be it! Ohh good luck!


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Sounds like tonight.


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

Hows it lookin?


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

So your probably busy with said mare and Im sitting over here wondering what the heck the status of everything going on is!  DETAILS!


----------



## Jacqua Stud (Feb 8, 2013)

> So your probably busy with said mare and Im sitting over here wondering what the heck the status of everything going on is! :grin: DETAILS!


Hahaha! I feel the same


----------



## Artistgus (Feb 5, 2013)

It is a boy. Big huge star, one white sock. Bay. LOOOOONG legs. Mom kept trying lay on him!!!! Pics in morning!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## enh817 (Jun 1, 2012)

YAY! Bay boy!!!


Eagerly awaiting lots of photos!!!


----------



## Jacqua Stud (Feb 8, 2013)

:happydance:


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Oh yay!! Congrats!! Hope momma and babes are doing good! Can't wait to see pics in the morning!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Congrats, waiting on pictures of him.


----------



## Artistgus (Feb 5, 2013)

Sorry guys, pics coming. Jst hectic!! In middle of doing ICP workhop w USEA. Plus Jimmy Wofford Clinic.

Couple questions. He see,s unsteady yet at walk in stall. Been 17 hours...am i orrying too muh? Does do little spurts running! And do they all jerk thier head from time to time? Vet said all was ok, but not as sure!!


----------



## Artistgus (Feb 5, 2013)

Being told may be a dummy foal. Sigh. His cord was really twisted. We did have to help him stand and find teat. But he stands on own now, sucks, only few mi utes at a time, then goes for more.

Is still wobbly, but getting less so. Doing a wait and see approach. Please, any thoughts?


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Most foals only suck a few minutes at a time and are wobbly at first. How long did it take him to nurse the first time? Did he get colostrum within the first twelve hours?


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

I have no idea what could be making him be like that, but good luck and congratulations! Can't wait for pictures!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Who told you he might be a dummy foal? He sounds pretty normal from your description ..


----------



## Artistgus (Feb 5, 2013)

Because he is kinda wobbly, still not exactly sure where teats are, though, he has a pretty good idea, the local vet. But reading up on it, sounds VERY mild. His cord was major twisted!! So think there might been issue with that! The pic is from when four hours old. But he is still kinda wobbly. At 24 hours.....???


----------



## Artistgus (Feb 5, 2013)

Here is pic also. Need upload the good ones!!


----------



## Artistgus (Feb 5, 2013)

Oops, forgot pic!!


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

It's pretty normal that they don't know where the milk bar is and have a hard time finding it, sucking all over mom but in the right place.


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Congrats!!!!! He is lovely!!!!! Im sure he will figure his wobbly legs out before you know it!!!


----------



## Artistgus (Feb 5, 2013)

cmarie said:


> It's pretty normal that they don't know where the milk bar is and have a hard time finding it, sucking all over mom but in the right place.


Even 24 hours later? So worried. We arent rich, and I have to be very frugal. He has almost no symptoms, and even what he has, are within normal realms....but still petrified.


----------



## enh817 (Jun 1, 2012)

Artistgus said:


> Even 24 hours later? So worried. We arent rich, and I have to be very frugal. He has almost no symptoms, and even what he has, are within normal realms....but still petrified.


Try not to worry so much  For minor cases (which if your foal IS a dummy, it would only be minor, he's not showing signs of any major problems), there's really nothing to be done. So worrying won't help anything. 
So long as he got the colostrum and is getting enough to eat now, I'm sure he'll be just fine!


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Artistgus said:


> Even 24 hours later? So worried. We arent rich, and I have to be very frugal. He has almost no symptoms, and even what he has, are within normal realms....but still petrified.


Are you talking the wobbling yes they have to get used to using their legs. If he is nursing and getting milk, and getting stronger not weaker, he should be ok. If your vet said he checked out ok, relax and enjoy him.


----------



## Artistgus (Feb 5, 2013)

*le Mieux MMC*

Well, I think I premature worried, lest hope so! Here is a pic of him and Mommy, out for first time!! Beautiful boy!!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

?? I can't see a picture..


----------



## Artistgus (Feb 5, 2013)

Exquisite head!!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

What a little cutie!! It looks like you are in Florida ...


----------



## Artistgus (Feb 5, 2013)

Sorry Texasgal....i forgot to hit upload. Edited to add pic!!


----------



## Artistgus (Feb 5, 2013)

Lol, that moss gave us away!!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Typical Ocala-ish fencing too!


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

He looks great! Can't wait to see more pictures. Again, congratulations!!!


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

He's beautiful congrats.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Cute baby! Good luck with him.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

He's adorable  congrats again!


----------



## enh817 (Jun 1, 2012)

lovely little guy!! mamma looks like she has recovered well!


----------



## Artistgus (Feb 5, 2013)

Another pic.


----------



## TheRoundPen (Mar 15, 2012)

He's a cutie  Congrats!


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

What a sweetie x congratulations :clap:


----------



## txlovemyhorses (Jan 2, 2013)

he's a cutie congrats!!!


----------

